# made my mind up



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

after looking for awhile and traveling ga looking at kingquads,can ams,850 xps,brutes.i decided to stay with cat.got a 09 t-cat.very happy so far.i cant belive the power its crazy.i do have a ? though after doin alot of reading i should be ok runnin 28 laws on stock clutch and the sld not welded up right? oh yea if feels go to be on another cat


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats man!!! You will love it! You definitely want to weld up your SLD first chance you get. Get some action shots up!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Now we need to see whats she's about at Rocky Creek this comin up weekend.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

yea im goin to get it welded asap.man i wish i could go.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet Kitty! I got a chance to take one on 29.5s for a spin a while back and WOW is all I could say about the power it had lol.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

thxs man.sucks im tryin to do so much before ecmn hope i can get it done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride!! I'm sure MTI can fix you up w/ a lift for it!


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

thxs man.no lift for this.i have had great luck with 28s and no lift.just easy on everything.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got some vid of an old guy on a nasty lifted Thunder Cat. I'll see if I can post it up.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

like to see them if u got it.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

whats the SLD? my riding buddy has a mud Pro..anything he needs to know. On his 2nd front diff. Covered under warranty with 29.5's on it. they even replaces the water filled spedo. Amazing warranty. wish It was around when I bought mine.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's the thing that slips so the axles dont break.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep its the Spike Load Dampener, its supposed to slip when there is a spike load on the drivetrain to keep the rear diff and axles from breaking. Only problem is that with big tires they start to slip under "normal" circumstances. Thats why most people that run big tires weld them up so its can't slip anymore.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

need to tell him to seal his cluster to


----------

